# Opinions Needed



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I bought this fish in 04' from Ash. always liked the way it looked and have not seen one since. when young resembled the "strawberry bannana spilo" or whatever the true name for that spilo. fish is now 7.5-8 inches and still one of the prettiest fish I have seen. here are some pics from the years, my favorite being the ones that show the way the purple body with small scales accents the light yellow sides!

took today. doesnt do fish justice!

fish had red eyes when younger, but have faded with age


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

From this pic I can say it doesn't look odd at all, in fact it's a beauty.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Looks like a spilo mac to me


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

JustJoshinYa said:


> Looks like a spilo mac to me


Spilo or mac? Two different serras your talking about.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

well i cant say that until we hear locality i think mac


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Locality is the decider. S spilopleura is Bolivia. Having said that strawberry banana is just a comical name created by either Mike or Jeff. It rather stuck on this fish much like ternetzi stuck on southern P nattereri.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

hastatus said:


> Locality is the decider. S spilopleura is Bolivia. Having said that strawberry banana is just a comical name created by either Mike or Jeff. It rather stuck on this fish much like ternetzi stuck on southern P nattereri.


Kind of like the less comical "ruby red" term.

Frank how come the locality description for s. spilopleura doesn't say anything about Bolivia on the OPEFE site?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ja said:


> Locality is the decider. S spilopleura is Bolivia. Having said that strawberry banana is just a comical name created by either Mike or Jeff. It rather stuck on this fish much like ternetzi stuck on southern P nattereri.


Kind of like the less comical "ruby red" term.

Frank how come the locality description for s. spilopleura doesn't say anything about Bolivia on the OPEFE site?
[/quote]
It was my personal choice to leave out because dna has really scattered S maculatus over a wider range than S spilopleura. My last communication with Jegu ended in 2009. At that time the unpublished manuscript was to limit spilopleura range to Bolivia. He also attached an image of the paratype for that region which almost looks like a red bellied piranha. The specimens from Argentina a couple years ago were reassigned to S maculatus. Until a future authority jumps in and cleans this mess up, I see no need to confuse people more. Its messy as it is. So if I state spilopleura is from Bolivia its only because that's where it got left. Even though opefe pages don't reflect that yet as official.

In the locality page for species S spilopleura is listed there, including Argentina and Brazil.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

nubsmoke said:


> I bought this fish in 04' from Ash. always liked the way it looked and have not seen one since. when young resembled the "strawberry bannana spilo" or whatever the true name for that spilo. fish is now 7.5-8 inches and still one of the prettiest fish I have seen. here are some pics from the years, my favorite being the ones that show the way the purple body with small scales accents the light yellow sides!
> 
> took today. doesnt do fish justice!
> 
> fish had red eyes when younger, but have faded with age


I can't believe I missed these details the first time! Nubsmoke - I have one exactly like this which fits your description!

When I first got mine, he had bright red underbelly... but over time as he got bigger, the red faded out and he got a yellowish tint on his underside just like yours. He is looking a bit more rounded now, similar to a pygo.

I personally believe that is just how this fish matures, and your specimen is the 2nd mature one I've seen so far (including mine).

This is purely based off your pic and description BTW.

Here's how mine used to look:






Here is how he looks now - notice the red has melted into his overall hue...


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Smoke said:


> I bought this fish in 04' from Ash. always liked the way it looked and have not seen one since. when young resembled the "strawberry bannana spilo" or whatever the true name for that spilo. fish is now 7.5-8 inches and still one of the prettiest fish I have seen. here are some pics from the years, my favorite being the ones that show the way the purple body with small scales accents the light yellow sides!
> 
> took today. doesnt do fish justice!
> 
> fish had red eyes when younger, but have faded with age


I can't believe I missed these details the first time! Nubsmoke - I have one exactly like this which fits your description!

When I first got mine, he had bright red underbelly... but over time as he got bigger, the red faded out and he got a yellowish tint on his underside just like yours. He is looking a bit more rounded now, similar to a pygo.

I personally believe that is just how this fish matures, and your specimen is the 2nd mature one I've seen so far (including mine).

This is purely based off your pic and description BTW.

Here's how mine used to look:






Here is how he looks now - notice the red has melted into his overall hue...

View attachment 203238

[/quote]
I have looked around and noticed how many of these fish are around! I love takin a break from P's and comin back to progress in importing. You have a beautiful specimen!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Locality is the decider. S spilopleura is Bolivia. Having said that strawberry banana is just a comical name created by either Mike or Jeff. It rather stuck on this fish much like ternetzi stuck on southern P nattereri.


Kind of like the less comical "ruby red" term.

Frank how come the locality description for s. spilopleura doesn't say anything about Bolivia on the OPEFE site?
[/quote]
It was my personal choice to leave out because dna has really scattered S maculatus over a wider range than S spilopleura. My last communication with Jegu ended in 2009. At that time the unpublished manuscript was to limit spilopleura range to Bolivia. He also attached an image of the paratype for that region which almost looks like a red bellied piranha. The specimens from Argentina a couple years ago were reassigned to S maculatus. Until a future authority jumps in and cleans this mess up, I see no need to confuse people more. Its messy as it is. So if I state spilopleura is from Bolivia its only because that's where it got left. Even though opefe pages don't reflect that yet as official.

In the locality page for species S spilopleura is listed there, including Argentina and Brazil.
[/quote]
Just a bit more information that I remember S spilopleura is known from Guapore which is Brazil. Jegu revised to maculatus. However, on the Bolivian side of this river its called rio Itenez. Which is where S spilopleura is known from. Confused yet? That's how far out these mistakes are.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

hastatus said:


> [Just a bit more information that I remember S spilopleura is known from Guapore which is Brazil. Jegu revised to maculatus. However, on the Bolivian side of this river its called rio Itenez. Which is where S spilopleura is known from. Confused yet? That's how far out these mistakes are.


Thanks for adding some more confusion to this


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

nubsmoke said:


> I bought this fish in 04' from Ash. always liked the way it looked and have not seen one since. when young resembled the "strawberry bannana spilo" or whatever the true name for that spilo. fish is now 7.5-8 inches and still one of the prettiest fish I have seen. here are some pics from the years, my favorite being the ones that show the way the purple body with small scales accents the light yellow sides!
> 
> took today. doesnt do fish justice!
> 
> fish had red eyes when younger, but have faded with age


I can't believe I missed these details the first time! Nubsmoke - I have one exactly like this which fits your description!

When I first got mine, he had bright red underbelly... but over time as he got bigger, the red faded out and he got a yellowish tint on his underside just like yours. He is looking a bit more rounded now, similar to a pygo.

I personally believe that is just how this fish matures, and your specimen is the 2nd mature one I've seen so far (including mine).

This is purely based off your pic and description BTW.

Here's how mine used to look:






Here is how he looks now - notice the red has melted into his overall hue...

View attachment 203238

[/quote]
I have looked around and noticed how many of these fish are around! I love takin a break from P's and comin back to progress in importing. You have a beautiful specimen!
[/quote]

how long was it between the vid and the pics? how big is he now?

beautiful fish man!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks. Maybe 4-5 months...


----------

